# NLP and CBT questions?



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

First off what is NLP?
I generally understand what CBT is, but do you reverse the negative thoughts by distracting yourself completely, thinking of a different positive outcome, or thinking of the complete opposite of the negative thought?
I think I have some minor symptoms of SA (the anxiety is very situational), but I want to remove it from my life before it gets worse. Im 16 and I don't want to tell my parents because I don't think its that bad. I can't drive yet so getting a book is out of the question for the time being, which brings me to another question. Is a book totally necessary or is it just pages of bull that can be summed up in one paragraph in order to make money?


----------



## yakubu (Nov 4, 2008)

wxolue said:


> First off what is NLP?
> I generally understand what CBT is, but do you reverse the negative thoughts by distracting yourself completely, thinking of a different positive outcome, or thinking of the complete opposite of the negative thought?
> I think I have some minor symptoms of SA (the anxiety is very situational), but I want to remove it from my life before it gets worse. Im 16 and I don't want to tell my parents because I don't think its that bad. I can't drive yet so getting a book is out of the question for the time being, which brings me to another question. Is a book totally necessary or is it just pages of bull that can be summed up in one paragraph in order to make money?


its basically the same as cbt but better and offers so many more tools.

cbt say :

''you enter a social event and the event activates your uncconcious beleifs and your unconcious memories. these beleifs make you perceive the event in a certain way (e.g you perceive it to be threatening). becasue of the way you peirceive the event you have certain automatic thoughts and images in your concious mind e.g ''i dont belong here'' and images of people giving you disaproving looks etc.... 
these thoughts and images make you feel anxious and the anxious feelings make you behave in shy ways etc.... ''

the goal of cbt is to :

1) change your UNCONCIOUS beleifs and how your mind percieves and event
2)change you CONCIOUS thoughts
3)help you to feel different in situations e.g confident instead of anxious
4) change your behaviour

nlp says exactly the same e.g ''unconcious beleifs make you percieve the event in a certain way, creates automatic thoughts whcih make u feel bad which influence behaviour etc....'' and nlp has the exact same 4 goals of cbt.

the difference is that both nlp and cbt go about achiving those goals in different ways.

here is the difference :

goal 1) - change beleifs

cbt - try out a new behaviour and then gather evidence from the experience. this takes time and time and effort to chip away at the beleif

nlp - go straight to the unconcious mind and remove the beleif in an instant. deal with all of you memories in an instant. the beleifs get dealt with immediately

goal 2) change concious thoughts

cbt - gives you statement sto say to yourself

nlp - gives you far more advanced tools to change your thoughts. for instance a technique called dissacociting and associating. when you get an image in your mind you can dissacociate from it. then you can create a new image and associate into it. this is far more powerful than simply repeating a statement to yourself

goal 3) feel better

cbt - basically changing your thoughts is supposed to make you feel better

nlp - anchoring. you think of a time in the past when youve felt confident. thinking about htis automatically makes you feel confident again so all you do is think about it , feel confident and then squeeze your thumb and finger together. this anchors the feeling of confidence to the squeeze of the thumb and finger. now whenever u squeeze your thumb and finger it triggers off the feeklings of confidence

goal 4 ) change behaviour

cbt - basically you have to just take the risk and force yourself to try something new. reapeating a stament ot yourself is supposed to make you feel better which makes it easier to try something new. plus evidence you gathered from past experiences is supposed to decrease your fear and make it easier to change behaviour

nlp - basicaly take the risk to try something new. however its far easier when you use nlp. when you use nlp you actually release all of the negative emotions from your memories and you change your uncocious beleifs permaently in an instan. this means that when you enter a social situation you dont percieve it in the old fearful way. the event means something different now therefore you dont feel anxious. plus the fact that you have the thought techniques and anchoring to make you feel good too. basically with nlp you will feel good in the situation instead of anxious. this makes it far easier to take the risk and try something new. it will still be a risk cos its something you are not used too but its far easier to change your behaviour when u feel good.

with cbt your still anxious cos your memories and beleifs are still getting activted


----------



## tiberius (Feb 9, 2007)

Anyone know any good sources about NLP for social anxiety? Websites, books, tapes, or anything.


----------



## yakubu (Nov 4, 2008)

tiberius said:


> Anyone know any good sources about NLP for social anxiety? Websites, books, tapes, or anything.


3 cds - blushing, self conciousness, shyness - www.empoweringsounds.com

''vanguish fear and anxiety'' home study programm (time line therapy and anchoring - 2 great nlp techniques) www.changethatsrightnow.com

conquering social anxiety cd - www.thinkrightnow.com

win friends and influence people cd www.thinkrightnow.com


----------

